# Where to live in spain (When less than 30 years old)



## gabsterino (Feb 15, 2014)

Hello!

I have recently started working offshore and would really like to get a house in spain. I have travelled to spain a lot, mostly benidorm.

But last time i was in benidorm was this christmas and i was really dissiappointed.
I would say 3/4 of the city was shut down and it was overcrowded with retired people. And please dont get me wrong, i love the older people, but the reason i came was to meet like minded and active people.

Now i have been searching the web, high and low about living in spain. Every last website i have found is meant for retired people. a search for single spain results in dating sites for 50+. Now i understand younger people dont have the freedom retired people have. I see that. But...

Wheres the information about spain for the not retired people?

Now im single and dont mind beeing that, love meeting new people and having a party, active in watersports so i need a marina, wouldnt mind a racing circuit "nearby" for my cars, i do cycling, workout and all sorts of sports. And Girls of course. Where do i go to not be the "outcast"?

I need to live close to a city, i love to go out by night, somewhere theres life all year around and has the possability to meet like minded people like me, does anyone have some tips for me?


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Las Palmas de Gran Canaria, Playa del Ingles Gran Canaria.

My youngest son lived in this location, I asked him what was the situation like for lady companionship,

He replied, "Father even you could pull the ladies here,"

Make a visit to Gran Canaria, see for yourself.


----------



## Agapito (Dec 3, 2013)

gabsterino said:


> Hello!
> 
> I need to live close to a city, i love to go out by night, somewhere theres life all year around and has the possability to meet like minded people like me, does anyone have some tips for me?


Beautiful Barcelona


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

gabsterino said:


> Hello!
> 
> I have recently started working offshore and would really like to get a house in spain. I have travelled to spain a lot, mostly benidorm.
> 
> ...


One thing you omit to say is whether you are fluent in Spanish or what your level is. The thing is if you don't speak Spanish your likelihood of hitting it off with the younger set is going to be limited to when that set is about, i.e. holiday times. The rest of the year, you are more likely to find Spanish chicas no matter where you are.

Personally as a seriously "*over* 30 y.o". I would say that you either need to be in a city like Madrid/Barcelona; or a city with a university, e.g. Granada; or a large town/city on the costas where there might be some night-life even off-season, e.g. Málaga.

If your Spanish is a bit/very weak, then get out there and say "Hola" to people. Your accent and way you say it will probably tell the other person that you aren't Spanish and whoever it is he/she may help you by introducing you to others, and/or by improving your Spanish. The only thing stopping you getting out there and meeting people is YOU


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

Even if your Spanish stinks, you could definitely meet people through an English-Spanish language _intercambio._ Sure, you'll basically be giving a free English conversation class but you will be getting a Spanish convo class in return. 

As for meeting people, I'd stay away from the expat-laden Costas and hit a bigger city like Madrid, Barcelona, Bilbao, or a university city like other posters have mentioned.

Edit: I'm a big dummy. I'd bet your Norwegian skills would come in handy for an intercambio too!


----------



## gabsterino (Feb 15, 2014)

Thanks for your replies=) Norwegian skills:spit:

Isnt malaga considered a big city? Or?


----------



## LizFox (Apr 29, 2013)

Here's a blogspot about Seville

I Know a Little Place in Seville


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

gabsterino said:


> Thanks for your replies=) Norwegian skills:spit:
> 
> Isnt malaga considered a big city? Or?


I'm sorry. I know it's not the best wording. I should have said your native language. Sorry.


----------



## gabsterino (Feb 15, 2014)

elenetxu said:


> I'm sorry. I know it's not the best wording. I should have said your native language. Sorry.


No no, i got it=) Just dont know if norwegian helps anything in spain or elsewhere for that matter


----------



## angil (Sep 24, 2012)

Where are you working offshore?? I am just thinking about the tax implications.


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

gabsterino said:


> No no, i got it=) Just dont know if norwegian helps anything in spain or elsewhere for that matter


You'd be surprised! Are you finding there are lots more Spanish immigrants in Norway lately?


----------



## el romeral (May 8, 2012)

You would not want to be based too far from a large airport. There are loads of flights throughout the year from Stavanger or Bergen (sometimes direct depending on which day you crew change) or more often, via Oslo, Gatwick or Copenhagen into Malaga or Alicante.

I would say therefore Marbella.


----------



## gabsterino (Feb 15, 2014)

angil said:


> Where are you working offshore?? I am just thinking about the tax implications.


Outside the norwegian coastline=)


----------



## gabsterino (Feb 15, 2014)

elenetxu said:


> You'd be surprised! Are you finding there are lots more Spanish immigrants in Norway lately?


In my city there are very little imigrants actually, guessing theres more in Oslo=)


----------



## gabsterino (Feb 15, 2014)

el romeral said:


> You would not want to be based too far from a large airport. There are loads of flights throughout the year from Stavanger or Bergen (sometimes direct depending on which day you crew change) or more often, via Oslo, Gatwick or Copenhagen into Malaga or Alicante.
> 
> I would say therefore Marbella.


On the 22 march ill be going to benidorm, but i have 3 days in a hotel in marbella also after that, will have to check that out=)

Hows marbella in the winter?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

gabsterino said:


> On the 22 march ill be going to benidorm, but i have 3 days in a hotel in marbella also after that, will have to check that out=)
> 
> Hows marbella in the winter?


Can be sunny during the day, but chilly at night. You'll need coats and warm clothes, you may get to wear a tee shirt during the day tho. However, it can and does rain in March!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## gabsterino (Feb 15, 2014)

jojo said:


> Can be sunny during the day, but chilly at night. You'll need coats and warm clothes, you may get to wear a tee shirt during the day tho. However, it can and does rain in March!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


How about "life"? Are there much people there in the winter?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

gabsterino said:


> How about "life"? Are there much people there in the winter?


Yes, there are people around, not as many as during the summer, but Marbella is a popular tourist town even during the winter - at least then its easier to park 

Jo xxx


----------



## gabsterino (Feb 15, 2014)

Do you live there?


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Here in the Canary islands is where the life is, check out this link,

The top 10 Las Palmas de Gran Canaria nightspots


----------



## David1979 (Feb 15, 2013)

As Baldilocks says, Malaga is a great place to live (I'm 34 years old, so I'm not a pensioner yet!).

Good nightlife, and obviously the weather is awesome most of the time.


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

I'd choose either Madrid or Barcelona. If you are only going to spend time somewhere on an "on-off" basis then you need somewhere that's cosmopolitan, full of people in a similar situation and willing to meet others, and with lots going on in general.

As the op has stressed an interest in water sports then I'd choose Barcelona first.

The best thing to do would be to join an expat sports club as they are usually used to people coming and going, and generally quite welcoming.

I used to work in the oil industry (albeit 20 years ago) and if I had known how easy it is to do this then I'd have done the same on my time off


----------



## angil (Sep 24, 2012)

But do it now BEFORE you have roots (ie. wife & kids / own property) in Spain. & make sure you don't exceed your 183 day limit per year in the country to avoid getting caught up in the Spanish tax system.
Hubby is in the oil / gas & shipbuilding industry, has been for 20 years (Offshore at the minute but back to the more familiar Onshore come May).
We have never encountered such an unfair tax system with regards residency and worldwide income. Even with a double taxation treaty my husband feels it unwise to remain here beyond next tax year.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

angil said:


> But do it now BEFORE you have roots (ie. wife & kids / own property) in Spain. & make sure you don't exceed your 183 day limit per year in the country to avoid getting caught up in the Spanish tax system.
> Hubby is in the oil / gas & shipbuilding industry, has been for 20 years (Offshore at the minute but back to the more familiar Onshore come May).
> We have never encountered such an unfair tax system with regards residency and worldwide income. Even with a double taxation treaty my husband feels it unwise to remain here beyond next tax year.


What is unfair about the tax system? The worldwide income is eminently fair - why should people who can manage to notionally put their income through a tax haven yet live the life of riley while paying next to no tax but the pensioner who lives next door have to pay full tax on a fraction of the income and end up paying more.

More tax cheats we do not need, those of us who live here legally and pay our way have to pay more for the cheaters who, while making use of all the facilities, pay little or nothing towards them.


----------



## angil (Sep 24, 2012)

We deem the tax system unfair with regards world wide income in Spain based on our experiences elsewhere in the World. 
& yes I know I am in Spain now! 
BUT had our circumstances been different (ie job offer / contract) & we had investigated the tax prior, we would not have come to Spain. 
& I know of one other family who have remained expats elsewhere rather than move to Spain because of tax on worldwide income.
We have never ever lived anywhere that was considered a tax haven. We have always paid local taxes (of the country my husband was working in) and submitted our tax information via an expat tax consultant to HMRC to keep us 'straight' with them.
We have never cheated any system and we don't intend to start now. We have an accountant here in Spain. We aren't looking to avoid tax just a fairer system.
As for living the life of riley! That's not my reality!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

angil said:


> We deem the tax system unfair with regards world wide income in Spain based on our experiences elsewhere in the World.
> & yes I know I am in Spain now!
> BUT had our circumstances been different (ie job offer / contract) & we had investigated the tax prior, we would not have come to Spain.
> & I know of one other family who have remained expats elsewhere rather than move to Spain because of tax on worldwide income.
> ...


Think yourself lucky you are not a US citizen - they still have to pay tax to the US on their worldwide income even if they are living elsewhere - e.g. Spain


----------



## angil (Sep 24, 2012)

I think there is a certain amount you can earn overseas as an American? I dunno. I am not, nor ever will be American. But I do have lots of American expat friends so it must still be worth their while to be overseas.
& we pay for everything here in Spain: healthcare, schooling etc. I think we are well and truly paying far more into this country than we could possibly ever take out! & that I don't begrudge at all. 
I just wanted the young man who started this post to be aware (in case he missed the 183 day thing) of the tax situation in Spain. It caught us by surprise!


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

angil said:


> I think there is a certain amount you can earn overseas as an American? I dunno. I am not, nor ever will be American. But I do have lots of American expat friends so it must still be worth their while to be overseas.
> & we pay for everything here in Spain: healthcare, schooling etc. I think we are well and truly paying far more into this country than we could possibly ever take out! & that I don't begrudge at all.
> I just wanted the young man who started this post to be aware (in case he missed the 183 day thing) of the tax situation in Spain. It caught us by surprise!


Are you aware of your EU pension rights? You may feel like you are paying a lot into the Spanish system, but there may be a healthy pension waiting for you at the end of it.


----------



## angil (Sep 24, 2012)

Eu pension? It would have to be one hec of a pension to warrant what the Spanish tax man wants! But thank you for the information. We both have private work pensions that I suppose we can top up. We won't be paying into the Spanish system long enough to make a difference to any state entitlements.
& once we stop paying income tax twice on the same income in 2 different countries we will be quids in! Plus I am hoping one day that school (Uni) fees might actually come to an end! Then we really will be laughing!


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

Well "EU pension rates" rather than "EU pension".

EU - Pension claims and calculation of EU pensions-Your Europe

Not very clear, but it implies that you only have to pay into the Spanish system for a year before your contributions can count towards your state pension, which itself may also be adjusted if you have contributed to state pensions in different countries.


----------



## angil (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you for that. Every little helps! Something my hubby would be interested in, I am sure. I'll send him the link. (Will give him something else to ponder over while 80kms off the coast of Angola!)


----------



## Emma01 (Feb 20, 2014)

gabsterino said:


> Hello!
> 
> I have recently started working offshore and would really like to get a house in spain. I have travelled to spain a lot, mostly benidorm.
> 
> ...



Hi, I recommend living in Marbella. Plenty of young people and good looking girls for you! Also there is life year round. Lots of places for going out at night and there are plenty of activities to do in the day also. If you have never been I recommend going for a holiday to see for yourself, I guarantee you wont be disappointed!


----------



## Sirtravelot (Jul 20, 2011)

Emma01 said:


> Hi, I recommend living in Marbella. Plenty of young people and good looking girls for you! Also there is life year round. Lots of places for going out at night and there are plenty of activities to do in the day also. If you have never been I recommend going for a holiday to see for yourself, I guarantee you wont be disappointed!



Is Marbella not really expensive though?


OP: I got to agree with you. I'm not over 30 either. What bothers me a little bit is the possibility of not meeting younger people. I can speak Spanish, but still.


----------



## Emma01 (Feb 20, 2014)

Sirtravelot said:


> Is Marbella not really expensive though?
> 
> 
> OP: I got to agree with you. I'm not over 30 either. What bothers me a little bit is the possibility of not meeting younger people. I can speak Spanish, but still.



Compared to other areas yes it is more expensive but as with everything it all depends on how you budget, if you plan to eat out all the time and party all the time then yes its very expensive, but it can still be affordable to live here if you dont go mad spending. Also depends on where you want to live, if you want to live facing the sea then of course the prices go up but if your happy to live further inland and without sea views then the price can drop dramatically. The price range is so wide that it all depends on the individual and how they are happy to live and what they want. For example you can find a place to rent from €500 per month and go as expensive as €5000, the price also depends on a lot of things, how big it is, does it have a car park, the views, it can be as cheap or as expensive as you make it!


----------

